# Need a new web server/host.



## Tinkler (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys
I've just had my e-commerce web re-designed and tries to get it up on the host/server. 
I am being told it cannot be done. Reason being that they only host flash based websites and not HTML, which my new site is on.

I've been told to find a new host/server. 

How do I do this and more importantly what do I need to look for in my new server?
Cheers


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Try hostgator or bluehost


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I use hostmonster


----------



## Tinkler (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers guys.
What criteria do you look for when searching for a new host/server?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a comprehensive list but i would look for:
1. Monthly fees
2. Limitations on bandwidth
3. Server software like Microsoft iis or apache etc. Which may limit the types of files, add ons you can use
4. Ability to serve secure connections for e-commerce
5. Their uptime performance
6. Ease of file upload for maintenance of your site
Hope this helps.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

Fingerlakes1.com they are reasonably priced and ultra reliable!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

x2 on bluehost.com


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I also like Hostgator, just switched my domain to them too (though they use a 3rd party for it) since my previous registrar was one Daddy of multiple PR disasters in a row.

I have a very basic HTML website though. You really need to look up what your website is going to _need_ while searching for a host. I'm surprised your current host is telling you they can't (or _won't?_) host a plain HTML website unless it's heavily scripted and requires server-side processes they don't have installed.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

I have had nothing but problems with go daddy as well. The icing on the cake for me was when they charged me for 2 more years even though I had my account set to not auto new. It took me over 2 weeks to get my money back and I cancelled them on the spot.


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I use these guys 
Discover the world's EASIEST web hosting system, now! - OkTeck Web Solutions

Ive delt with Hostgator and a couple of the other big ones. Okteck is smaller but they give you better one on one customer service and they really know their stuff. They can adapt a setup for you depending on what kid of site you have.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably not most popular choice but I use JustHost.com and have been pleased. I run a full scale ecommerce site on a dedicated IP with extra bells and whistles for speed etc. I did alot of research before choosing them and narrowed it down to Justhost and Ipage.com I believe either of them to be good choices.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been using Web hosting services from ICDSoft: Superior Tech Support and Super Fast Servers for years with no problems.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Inmotionhosting.com. Been excellent for me.


----------

